# I would desperately love to participate in this project, I just can't quite yet.



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If anyone has the chance to buy a spare 32Gb Touchpad.
I would love to buy one but I will not have enough money until Aug. 26th-ish (whenever I celebrate my b-day with my family)

Is anyone willing to sell one to me after I get the money?
If not can you direct people with another one to this thread.

Please and thanks!

*TL;DR*: Let me buy a touchpad off of you after this friday


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> If anyone has the chance to buy a spare 32Gb Touchpad.
> I would love to buy one but I will not have enough money until Aug. 26th-ish (whenever I celebrate my b-day with my family)
> 
> Is anyone willing to sell one to me after I get the money?
> ...


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3363&page=11&p=69108&viewfull=1#post69108

1st post tho


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

I think he's trying to say he won't have the money until after they all run oos


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

luniz7 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3363&page=11&p=69108&viewfull=1#post69108
> 
> 1st post tho


Thank you



ishould said:


> I think he's trying to say he won't have the money until after they all run oos


I'm not sure I understand


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Are there any other spares available?


----------

